# How to Block Ads in DAP ?



## 24online (Jan 4, 2007)

can anyone know how to block ads in dap (Download Accelerator Plus)..
dont want to buy !!!

i uses flashget and IDM, but dap is best, as i tested on my net.

also if anybody have premium dap, pls. PM...


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 4, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> can anyone know how to block ads in dap (Download Accelerator Plus)..



buy the ad-free version


----------



## n2casey (Jan 4, 2007)

^^
Best solution....


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 4, 2007)

nice solution


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 4, 2007)

also u may switch to any other Free Download Managers... like FlashGet or any other...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2007)

found something....NO.it is a way to block ads in DApro(didnt know it also has ads)posting anyways.
This is how to get rid of the ads in Download Accelerator Pro:

1. Go to your DAP install dir

2. Delete the ads folder

3. Create a new document and name it ads (without any extension) and save it in ur DAP install dir.

4. Fire up your ad-less DAP !
from tweakxp.com(nice site)


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 5, 2007)

great solution @ led_shanker


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just a thought didn't you guys feel that it will take credit away from developers who are providing you service.. They too need to earn man.... loose a little bandwith but appreciate the guys who put in an effort to bring you a great software and allow it using for free too.......
any way choice is your... @vimal is right it will take care of your problem if it is any........
bye
peace
raj
--------------------------------------------------------------
If you won't steal money... if you wont steal a movie.........
you wont steal clothes....... you wont steal  food 
why softwares?? piracy is stealing...........
Go Genuine.......... or switch to Open Source..........
Open source is the future..........Embrace NOW!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 5, 2007)

They are giving the software to you for free guys.


----------

